# 1.8t cylinder head



## nenocupra (Mar 21, 2020)

Hi guys

i have bbu 1.8t engine 180hp, and my head cracked. Can i put other cylinder head on this engine, and which type i can put? Is AEB compatible? 

thanks 😁


----------



## Diede (Aug 1, 2014)

You can use any head (AGU, AEB, APP, AUQ, etc), but AGU and AEB are directly compatible


----------

